# Does diamond exchange well interval?



## haras (Dec 29, 2019)

My aunt has a dri that she’s willing to pay to get rid of.  She never uses it and just wants out. Before she pays, I’m just curious if it exchanges well in interval?   I like interval and I could take it for free but her mf seems higher than normal.  Would you take a dri for free?


----------



## csalter2 (Dec 29, 2019)

You can get good trades through DRI, However, I would pay close attention to the maintenance fees she is paying because depending on how many points she has because the fees can be steep.


----------



## DRIless (Jan 2, 2020)

haras said:


> My aunt has a dri that she’s willing to pay to get rid of.  She never uses it and just wants out. Before she pays, I’m just curious if it exchanges well in interval?   I like interval and I could take it for free but her mf seems higher than normal.  Would you take a dri for free?


I don't do much II exchanging but I feel like you can get anything that's available as they charge you points based on size and season, so you always have the 'right' amount of trading power.


----------



## nuwermj (Jan 2, 2020)

Does your aunt own a deeded timeshare at a DRI managed resort, or does she own DRI points? These are very different things. If she has points and you take ownership, you will not be able to use them in Interval. If your aunt has a deed, then the trading power depends more on the specific resort and the season, not so much on the management company.


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 3, 2020)

I would say yes, DR has good trading power.  I often look at what my high demand Marriott weeks pull on II and I can see them with DR as well.  This does not happen every time but most of the time.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 3, 2020)

nuwermj said:


> Does your aunt own a deeded timeshare at a DRI managed resort, or does she own DRI points? These are very different things. If she has points and to take ownership, you will not be able to use them in Interval. If your aunt has a deed, then the trading power depends more on the specific resort and the season, not so much on the management company.



Is it that you absolutely can not trade in II or that you have to pay for your own II Account?


----------



## nuwermj (Jan 3, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> Is it that you absolutely can not trade in II or that you have to pay for your own II Account?



Resale point accounts absolutely cannot trade. When a resale point owner attempts to open an individual II account, Diamond will not verify that person owns the points and II will not be able to proceed. Thus you cannot even use your points to make reservation in Diamond and then deposit that confirmed reservation with II. Moreover, Diamond will not work with (cooperate with) any other exchange company, big or small, to allow deposits of confirmed reservations made with points.

SFX claims that a resale point owner can make and deposit a confirmed reservation and then, when an counter-party is found, the owner will be asked to enter the counter-party as as a guest on the reservation. This seems a bit too risky for my tastes and I therefore haven't tried it.


----------



## ccwu (Feb 8, 2020)

It traded very well in II. I traded to many times into Westin Kuai two bedroom and Maui Westin 1 bedroom with 4500 DRI points. Traded all over the world to Marriott, Westin two or three bedroom under 5000 Dri points. I think DRI II trading isn’t fantastic. Dri provide free II basic membership. I upgrade the II to platinum II and traded quite often. We are going to Grand Luxxe in puerto Vallarta 3 bedroom for two weeks with DRI 3500 points each week. We love DRI for its II exchange. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

